# Pokie Tattoo



## Gooty (Apr 8, 2011)

In a couple of months I'm looking at getting a P. Metallica inked on my forearm. I was wondering if anyone could find me a good picture of any pokie in pokie stance.

Thank you very much


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Take it you REALLY like pokies :lol2:

Google images will throw up hundreds of results for you


----------



## PAB (Aug 4, 2010)

Now that would be a good subject. If you could find a good tattoist.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

hiya
i know 1 guy with a p.metallica tattoo (he does have lot of tattoo's though) i think he was one of the first importer's of metallica.


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

You should get the skull type face from the Metallica album covers (Eddie??) with a P Metallica climbing over it. Then see if people can spot the link.


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

Michael Scheller has a subfusca tattood on his arm, is very good.


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

Kamike said:


> You should get the skull type face from the Metallica album covers (Eddie??) with a P Metallica climbing over it. Then see if people can spot the link.


eddie is iron maiden.:whistling2:


----------



## Gooty (Apr 8, 2011)

I've looked on Google but didn't find THAT many. Need as many as I can really to help the person who will be sketching it.


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Dee_Williams said:


> eddie is iron maiden.:whistling2:


Charlotte the Harlot, get her tattooed on your back!

I'm getting someone to do a nice H.mac when I have the time. I saw a T he did for someone else and he can get depth on so it looks like it's actually standing. Not sure where to get it though, was thinking ribs but that hurts like the devil apparently.

Where you planing the P.met?


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Dee_Williams said:


> eddie is iron maiden.:whistling2:



Haha music fail for me :blush:


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

And just to get the colours correct


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

wow. fab pics!


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

have a word with mark pennell


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Inky joes the man


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

I want a versi sling on my upper forearm


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

DannyB said:


> I want a versi sling on my upper forearm


I usually get one of those when I'm doing maintenance in their enclosures and the decide to liberate themselves :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I saw a good picture on the T stores forum some time ago that had a hand palm side up and 2 small pokies, one on the base of the thumb just above the wrist and the other one on the wrist going up the arm. The way they were arranged made it look like a tattoo but it was just an actual photo, looked really good and I considered emulating it but didn't.


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

kris74 said:


> I usually get one of those when I'm doing maintenance in their enclosures and the decide to liberate themselves :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> I saw a good picture on the T stores forum some time ago that had a hand palm side up and 2 small pokies, one on the base of the thumb just above the wrist and the other one on the wrist going up the arm. The way they were arranged made it look like a tattoo but it was just an actual photo, looked really good and I considered emulating it but didn't.


lol

Yeah ive seen a similar picture with two versi slings on a guys wrist that looked like it should be a tattoo


----------



## ojo (Jun 8, 2011)

Kris, the ribs hurt like a mother....

When you talk to the tattooist tell him to shade in the hairs rather than ink them on, there is no needle small enough to get every hair but a flat 5 should provide the illusion of hairs


----------



## Vicampo (Jan 16, 2011)

Kamike said:


> Haha music fail for me :blush:


Yep , if it's not the Spice Girls Mike hasn't a clue.


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> have a word with mark pennell
> 
> image


totally agree , Mark will do the job.. and you can find him on bts forum..
or I can get his number.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Mark Pennell is the man for spider tats. His contact details are always in the BTS journal


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

his contact details are right here

Serious Ink tattoo Studio

:2thumb:


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

I have sent Mark the url..


----------



## Michael Scheller (Dec 9, 2010)

My pokie, made in Hungary by: Madárpók - macilacispiders


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

Michael Scheller said:


> My pokie, made in Hungary by: Madárpók - macilacispiders
> 
> image


 
Im not usually a fan of tattoos, but that looks awesome!!!!


----------



## Michael Scheller (Dec 9, 2010)

Jonb1982 said:


> Im not usually a fan of tattoos, but that looks awesome!!!!


Thanks, Laci makes a very good job, think by a spider tattoo its helpfull when the tattoo artist keeps by his self spiders, like Mark Pennel also does.

Here are some other nice works from Laci, specially the P.regalis tat at the end of the gallery is very nice:

Madárpók képek - Tattoo


----------



## Gooty (Apr 8, 2011)

Hey guys, just looking back on this and was wondering if anyone could suggest any tattooists besides Mark? I want as much choice as possible really.


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Gooty said:


> Hey guys, just looking back on this and was wondering if anyone could suggest any tattooists besides Mark? I want as much choice as possible really.


 
There are lots of good tattoo artists in the UK (and lots of bad ones too) .... why not go onto one of the tattoo forums and ask around on there.
-P


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Kamike said:


> Haha music fail for me :blush:


o dear mike, o dear


----------



## Dayle (Jan 18, 2010)

im booked in for a p.met tattoo on Sunday so will get some pics of that up, i would of used Joe but the cost of getting to him as i dont drive by train is just too expensive


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Dayle said:


> im booked in for a p.met tattoo on Sunday so will get some pics of that up, i would of used Joe but the cost of getting to him as i dont drive by train is just too expensive


you dont wana go by expenses mate, you wana go by artist, i had a irminia done on my chest by a local artist and im not happy with it. you gotta go to the best as there such intricate tattoos to do, its all tiiiny lil lines and shading no serious linework invloved.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Dayle said:


> im booked in for a p.met tattoo on Sunday so will get some pics of that up, i would of used Joe but the cost of getting to him as i dont drive by train is just too expensive


My cousins a good tattoist from croydon anyways new school tattoo ewell sevenoaks, and andy barbour are the best in are area by a mile


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Im from purley by the way


----------



## Dayle (Jan 18, 2010)

Ah cool, im in Addington now, im booked into steelpoint near reeves corner


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Dayle said:


> Ah cool, im in Addington now, im booked into steelpoint near reeves corner


I used to live there went to fairchilds. Anyways u should go to new school tattoo ewell bet it will be better my cousin used to work in fine line but hes working bk up town now


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

jaykickboxer said:


> My cousins a good tattoist from croydon anyways new school tattoo ewell sevenoaks, and *andy barbour* are the best in are area by a mile


Andy Barbour stands a good corner. I remember reading an interview with him in Skin Deep years ago, mid 90s easily and he's still putting out top work. Saw his name crop up in a more recent mag in a tattooists up here not long ago. Always fancied one from Xed Le Hed but he's not so much in to hand done tats any more but there's a guy up north who specialises in them, I wouldn't mind seeing him for my H.mac tattoo. The kid who is doing my bio-mech sleeve would be 1st choice but he just has nowt available ever. That's the issue with going to high rated tattooists, never an appointment and relying on very infrequent cancellations.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeh andy barbours realy hard to get an appointment with but no opiontments on saturday first come first served so camp out and all is good i can pretty much see his shop from mine so its all good


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

jaykickboxer said:


> Yeh andy barbours realy hard to get an appointment with but no opiontments on saturday first come first served so camp out and all is good i can pretty much see his shop from mine so its all good


Aye, saturdays at Northside were always a winner as well but he's opened a new shop in the city centre and picks and chooses his work, appointment only and even then it isn't guaranteed. Due to my own commitments and his schedule this sleeve has taken almost 3 years and I still have the entire inside of my arm left to do from wrist to arm pit, complete mission like.


----------



## Gooty (Apr 8, 2011)

Dayle said:


> im booked in for a p.met tattoo on Sunday so will get some pics of that up, i would of used Joe but the cost of getting to him as i dont drive by train is just too expensive


Look forward to those pictures matey


----------



## dragon's den (Oct 6, 2010)

Michael Scheller said:


> My pokie, made in Hungary by: Madárpók - macilacispiders
> 
> image


 thats what i want too! a p. bara on my arm.
i was going to get a metallica but our first ever breeding success was a p. bara. i actually bought the breeding pair from you if i remember rightly, at hamm last december. you also gave me a p. bara sling as a freebie, and thats a female too, around 3" :2thumb: just finding someone with a great rep to do it, and the cash of course, mite be after crimbo i get it done but it will be worth the wait.


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

is that new school/skool tattos in ewell village? 

i had my first tattoo there when i was 18.:lol2:


----------



## Mark Pennell (Sep 24, 2008)

*ok granted not a pokie*

Here is another tarantula tattoo I did on my studio partner Steve.

He had been bugging me for a _H,lividum_ tattoo on his head for months... finally had the time to do it..

Hope you all like it 


Mark


----------



## Biffy (May 23, 2010)

That's awsome mark nice one !!


----------



## matiasanzalone (Aug 23, 2013)

*My Poecilotheria Miranda*


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

matiasanzalone said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


FairPlay! You really love your Ts :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

matiasanzalone said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Love it


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

Go serious ink..
Your get the most realistic tarantula you could ask for..
Being the tattooist is a member of the bts.


----------



## Sickone (Jul 10, 2013)

Cool tats guys

Dream is to get one done by these guys, if I can incorporate a T in there, result!

BuenaVistaTattooClub - Realistic Trash Polka Tattoos


----------

